# Ikea stops selling knives after beheading in their store.



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

There really isn't much I can add to this story. When will the insanity stop? When will people start taking action? When will people realize that taking away the knives and guns isn't going to stop someone intent on killing?

Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com



> The United States is not the only Western "civilized" nation suffering from an acute case of PC delusion. Take Sweden for example.
> 
> On Monday a 57-year-old Swedish woman and her 22-year-old son were reportedly stabbed and killed (one actually beheaded) by an Eritrean Muslim asylum seeker in the nation's largest branch of IKEA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Your correct on your analysis of Ikea's actions. Its the same reasoning as gun control. The mentality of the perpetrator, not the object, is the problem. Muslims are a safety issue, you never know when one will explode.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

How cowardly that a 22 year old man had no means to defend his mother and himself against a single man with just a knife.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Why don't they ban Muslim's? It seams their are more incidents with Muslim's than knives.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> How cowardly that a 22 year old man had no means to defend his mother and himself against a single man with just a knife.


 It's Sweden. It's understandable.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

This something Bernie Sanders would do... Damn socialists


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No more spoons cause they make people fat??


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The problem seems to be a certain type of fanatic, not just their choice of weapon to inflict carnage.

Maybe it's time to stop being PC, and address the real issue.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> It's Sweden. It's understandable.


Anywhere, it's inexcusable.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When they outlaw knives, only chefs will have knives.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

paraquack said:


> When they outlaw knives, only chefs will have knives.


The Swedish chef.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> When they outlaw knives, only chefs will have knives.


I make my own.








But good blanks are handy, green river has been around near 200 years.

They make about any blank you will need.

Wood is Osage Orange, steel is stainless. Made a set for the house. Pairing and steak.

Have carbon being made for carving. Wood will be Osage or Black Cherry.

Have also started with a file, but more work.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The brits have an ongoing pointed knife turn in program to protect themselves from the izlime roaches crawling in through the chunnel.
Where is the Orkin Man???


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Turning in knives? But what's the point?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I wonder if he had disobeyed his superiors in the ME, and was being deported to certain death. Now he won't be.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sweden has already capped the immigration of Muslims into their country. They have banned Sharia law and the principles behind it. They are in the process of deporting undesirables and fanatics. 

They are the first European country to take these steps.


----------

